# Working on a Polycarbonate roof



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

ant tips?
maybe out a plank on the nails and then some ply between them?
what happens if you stand on the plank that is on the nails?


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Good luck. I wouldn't walk on if it not part of the main structure, ie: patio. Manufacture recommend using several 2'x4' plywood sheet.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I realize this is an old thread, but in case anyone happens upon it, here's what we've done. We have several 24 x 30 pieces of 3/4 ply with 3-inch furniture foam glued to the back. We place them across the roof, stepping-stone style. For longer runs, we've put foam pipe insulation on the bottom rails of our aluminum picks.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Gough said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but in case anyone happens upon it, here's what we've done. We have several 24 x 30 pieces of 3/4 ply with 3-inch furniture foam glued to the back. We place them across the roof, stepping-stone style. For longer runs, we've put foam pipe insulation on the bottom rails of our aluminum picks.


Hi Gough!

It's me, Steve Richards!

I know, I can't believe I'm still here either!

Come back and talk some time.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Spank you for all your replies. I'm not a genius, I just get ideas from other people.


----------

